# OMC Renegade 4 blade Stainless Prop 13 1/2 x 23



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Selling my spare prop from my last boat. I never needed it, it has been used but is in excellent shape. No damage other than a few SMALL dings, that you can barely see and won't effect performance.

OMC Model #176058
13 1/2 x 23
Stainless 4 blade
Google the model number for a fit list (it fits a TON of ouboards 150hp and higher)

Sells new for $400, and i'll sell it for $150 firm. Located in Central Ohio (prefer not to ship, but if you want it shipped buyer pays all expenses)


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

Free bump...

I got this exact prop on my ranger. One hell of a hole shot!


----------



## johnzomer (Apr 24, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> Selling my spare prop from my last boat. I never needed it, it has been used but is in excellent shape. No damage other than a few SMALL dings, that you can barely see and won't effect performance.
> 
> OMC Model #176058
> 13 1/2 x 23
> ...


is prop still for sale?


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

11 year old thread I kind of don't think so


----------

